# can you set up a 40' yourself?



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

One of the companies I worked for before starting my own was a commercial company, and it seemed the mark of a true painter was if you could set up fairly heavy 40' ladders yourself. 

Any other company I worked for , residential anyway, insists on having 2 people to set it up so you don't take out a window.

I can set it up myself, but it is always a bit scary... a big ladder to lose... I usually ask for a hand.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Don't need to prove my manhood by way of a ladder,or a trip to the doctor,or better yet serious property damage.


----------



## warczykikiEUpainter (Dec 14, 2008)

2 men,2min.Done


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I can set up a 40' ladder if all the conditions are right - like being able to foot it against the foundation - then hoisting up the 'fly' with the ladder up against the house - and then backing it out on the ground to get it at the right level.

But for 99% of the time, it's much smarter to just have two guys be able to move it around.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I can and do but I will not let any of my employees go at it alone. I require them to make anything over a 40' a two man job for safety and liability reasons. Safety first.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I can and have but these days I prefer not to even use that ladder. I did not use it at all last year and hope this year is the same. 
Two men is the smarter way to go to avoid injury and or damage to other property.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I can't and won't. I sold my 40'.... I hated that thing. Getting it set up is a pita, climbing it was easy...

Working solo, I stay with the 28' as my tallest ladder and borrow a 32' if I HAVE TOO...


----------



## bulldogpaintingllc (Feb 13, 2010)

i can but if it's windy i can't.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I can and have but these days I prefer not to even use that ladder. I did not use it at all last year and hope this year is the same.
> Two men is the smarter way to go to avoid injury and or damage to other property.


I had to use one last year. Been a while ( I do mostly int.) but I didn't know about the 2 guy method. Next time I'll look around and see if I can find somebody...


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Am sure that there are a few stories that members can tell about this. I've seen a 40' go through a window, and one guy bust his head open getting it down by himself. Both guys thought they were manly. 

Not very manly to give a large portion of your paycheck up, or having a spot shaved in the front of your head. (specially with long hair)


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> I had to use one last year. Been a while ( I do mostly int.) but I didn't know about the 2 guy method. Next time I'll look around and see if I can find somebody...


In all reality if i have to use one this year I will probably buy a new one. Mine was dropped really hard by this big dude that was unable to set it up himself and it has a pretty good bow in it now.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea I can handle a 40 by myself, even did a 50 once when I was still in my 20s. You guys should try doing in it the sand dunes of an ocean front home. That is really fun.  

I have had plenty of little girly men employees that couldn't and thats cool. Everyone can't be a stud like me.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> In all reality if i have to use one this year I will probably buy a new one. Mine was dropped really hard by this big dude that was unable to set it up himself and it has a pretty good bow in it now.


I heard they can even be run over by a snowmobile and still be used!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> I heard they can even be run over by a snowmobile and still be used!


I thought that was like a 16 or a 24. :laughing:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Do y'all cats make your painters buy their own extension ladders? If so, none of this should matter, right?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Do y'all cats make your painters buy their own extension ladders? If so, none of this should matter, right?


:laughing: 
Never a dull moment around here.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Do y'all cats make your painters buy their own extension ladders? If so, none of this should matter, right?


I have been thinking about implementing a tool rental program, how much should I charge for a day's use of a ladder, or a brush?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> I have been thinking about implementing a tool rental program, how much should I charge for a day's use of a ladder, or a brush?


Your painters should prefer to rent their equipment from you rather than renting from someone else or having to buy it themselves, right? Just thinkin out loud here...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

But if I just use the homeowners ladder....... just sayin'


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> But if I just use the homeowners ladder....... just sayin'


True. If its the homeowners ladder, you would be released of all liability, right? Sometimes we use the homeowners equipment for the whole job. In cases like that, would it be unreasonable to ask our insurance to lower our premium, or prorate, for situations like that? Seems like they should, right?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> I have been thinking about implementing a tool rental program, how much should I charge for a day's use of a ladder, or a brush?


 
You could also go to the local HD and get one of their tool rental price sheets and then just lowball them by a fraction, let them do all the leg work and you just come on in with a lower price.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Insurance? You have ladder insurance?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> You could also go to the local HD and get one of their tool rental price sheets and then just lowball them by a fraction, let them do all the leg work and you just come on in with a lower price.


Would should actually be able to charge more, right? Because we are providing the job that the ladder will be used on too. Speaking of which, do you charge your painters finders fees?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Would should actually be able to charge more, right? Because we are providing the job that the ladder will be used on too. Speaking of which, do you charge your painters finders fees?


Just me and a helper these days but I think you might be on to something. I think I will start charging him every time he finds where the job is in the morning, a showing up tax if you will.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

> I have had plenty of little girly men employees that couldn't and thats cool. Everyone can't be a stud like me.


I used to have to walk 2 miles to school in the snow uphill






both ways! :jester:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

*"Do y'all cats make your painters buy their own extension ladders? If so, none of this should matter, right?"*

Heck.....I make 'em buy their own paint too!


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Btw, I thought the op meant moving the ladder around solo. I doubt I would attmpt it. Not much for exteriors here especially over one story. I do have a 24' Gorilla. Hope thats all I ever need.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

You have a 24' pet gorilla?


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> You have a 24' pet gorilla?


I guess you got me! 
I didn't want it to get out about it being a pet!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

A company Giraffe would probably come in handy.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Classic thread. More proof that painters are what make paint interesting.


Edit: on the ladder, never tried setting one up myself and I don't wan't to. I've seen one guy drop a smaller extension twice within the same week trying to set it up.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Dunbar Painting said:


> One of the companies I worked for before starting my own was a commercial company, and it seemed the mark of a true painter was if you could set up fairly heavy 40' ladders yourself.
> 
> Any other company I worked for , residential anyway, insists on having 2 people to set it up so you don't take out a window.
> 
> I can set it up myself, but it is always a bit scary... a big ladder to lose... I usually ask for a hand.


Yes. And have many times.....too many times :no:

Back in the day most of our extension ladders (or "latters" as they sometimes spell it on Craig's List :thumbup were wood, including the 40's.

A few Summers back I was swamped and my employees were spread thin on others jobs so I did a house with two 40's (aluminum) and a 24' plank by myself. It wasn't bad, just a lot of climbing for an old guy :blink:

The tallest ladder I ever worked from was a 60' extension (3-piece), but that was a 3-man job to get that one set up. SOB's are heavy!

BTW: Whenever I teach someone to move an extension ladder, the first thing I do is tell them to look up! We get used to the newer neighborhoods with all the power lines underground, then we go to a older neighborhood with power lines all over the place.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> The tallest ladder I ever worked from was a 60' extension (3-piece), but that was a 3-man job to get that one set up. SOB's are heavy!


I have one, and its a bch to move. Absolutley scares the crap out of me to raise it....


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

There isn't much that I get nervous about, or have that beat beat beat feeling in my heart when I set out to do.. but busting out the 40'er IS one of those things. I am sure they vary by brand or composition but the Warner aluminum 40'ers are 85.5 lbs. Man that wind catches those when they are extended you are in a battle all right. Not just talk, but when that ladder or bigger needs to be brought out the price for that project goes up.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Setting a 40 by yourself? That's about as dumb as setting it on glass... Definently a two man job. Pretty sure if I'd need the 40 the job buys it.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

What grade 40 foot ladder we talking about.

Some I can throw around, others I can barely get above my head without blowing an artery in my forehead


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I use bamboo. Much lighter than a 40.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Andyman said:


> Setting a 40 by yourself? That's about as dumb as setting it on glass... Definently a two man job. Pretty sure if I'd need the 40 the job buys it.


'nuff said.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

and you can pick your teeth with it once you are done eating Sirrymanchew!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> 'nuff said.


Wise hates even handling his 8' A-frame ladder by hisself... 




:laughing: aint that right pookems?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

nEighter said:


> Wise hates even handling his 8' A-frame ladder by hisself...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



paying you $6.50 an hour is easier...


sugarkins.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:laughing:

Thought I told you not to call me that on the board!!


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

truth>out !


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

No brush.. I don't like squirrels on faces..


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Was on a 40 about 10 years ago caulking eaves and siding. Next to it we had a 24 set up and then a 16. Gust of wind rips around the corner catching me and started the ladder sliding sideways. Hits the 24 which in turn hits the 16 with one of my guys on it. Knocks him off of it onto the grass and he's laying there on his back laughing....because the top of the 40 I was on hit the eaves on the other side and jambed - with me hanging on with the inside of my arm hooked over the rung, swinging in the wind. About a 26 foot drop; with the AC and gas meter directly below.
Had him set up a 32' so I could get down. Sure seemed to take a long time and his laughing the whole while didnt make the time go any faster.

After that: Two guys on a job anytime a 40 is used.

Last year we were doing an exterior and CertaPro was doing the house next door at the same time. They had to use a 40 and as they were moving it the wind caught it. Everything is going in slow motion seemingly. Slams back into the house, taking out a window, they pull it back out, it slams back into the house taking out another window, they pull it back and it falls into a large fir tree. Jambed. Stuck. It aint budging. It aint coming out of the tree. They take some rope and tie it to the ladder and their truck and yank it out, taking out a slew of branches, leaving a "bald spot" on the tree which made the one on my head look good.

Boy did they have an "expensive" day. Ladder was bowed to heck too.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Andyman said:


> Setting a 40 by yourself? That's about as dumb as setting it on glass... Definently a two man job. Pretty sure if I'd need the 40 the job buys it.


You got some strange competition out there in KC, huh? :blink:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

can you set up your 60' 3 stage extension ladder by yourself?

do you own one?

the round rungs will kill your feet.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

high fibre said:


> can you set up your 60' 3 stage extension ladder by yourself?
> 
> do you own one?
> 
> the round rungs will kill your feet.


Nope
Nope
I hope I never have use for one because if I do then that means that I was unable to get a lift in that spot.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Fantastic... I am glad I started something fairly ridiculous!


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Nope
> Nope
> I hope I never have use for one because if I do then that* means that I was unable to get a lift in that spot*.


And door knobs are looking like biscuits!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

boman47k said:


> And door knobs are looking like biscuits!


I am not familar with that Alabama slang.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

I mean I would have to be starving before I would consider using a 60' ladder.
Door knobs looking like biscuits= hungry!

Suckin' on door knobs thinking they are biscuits.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

It took me a good 5 minutes to stop laughing when I saw a 60' at SW, they want $1,200 for it.
Perfect ladder to break in the new guy with...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Anyone want it? I'm serious, I hate the dam thing!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Anyone want it? I'm serious, I hate the dam thing!


I'll take it!

Never used one before, should be worth the experience to try! LOL


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Sure. How much is shipping?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Come and pick it up and its yours! Haven't used it in five years and its just taking up space in my yard. The wife wants it out.....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

That is a beast !


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Come and pick it up and its yours! Haven't used it in five years and its just taking up space in my yard. The wife wants it out.....


Ok i just need an address.

ps. What is the drive from kelowna, bc, canada to chicago....

*Looks up google maps*

Only 33 hours NO PROB!

See you in a few days:whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Maybee Mistcoat wants it? :whistling2:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

My back hurts just looking at that thing!.

I used forties frequently in San Francisco. It was the only way to reach the peaks on some of those Victorians. Plus the issues with the steep inclines.

I learned to walk them by myself because it was hard to have someone in sync with me when I had to move it. I have broken a couple windows, and had one slide all the way down the side of a wall before crashing into the ground.

I still use one occasionally, but I take the time to have someone help me.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

BC_Painter said:


> Ok i just need an address.
> 
> ps. What is the drive from kelowna, bc, canada to chicago....
> 
> ...


Dinner on Tuesday? :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

boman47k said:


> I mean I would have to be starving before I would consider using a 60' ladder.
> Door knobs looking like biscuits= hungry!
> 
> Suckin' on door knobs thinking they are biscuits.


Gotcha. A new one for me. :notworthy:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

*"Perfect ladder to break in the new guy with..."*

Grab two, a 24' plank and a couple of jacks and break 'em in the right way! haha!


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Hmmm... I did set up 40' ladders in Whistler, but it wasn't my choice, I was working for somebody else, I don't wanna be a fool but I think my generation of painters use Boom Lifts instead of risk our lives, the taller ladder I own is 24' that's all I need, higher than that I don't use ladders, Boom Lift or some kind of Man Lift come handy this days. You would think that is more expensive but in the long run it's cheaper (The rentals deliver it to you and pick it up anywhere you want included on the price) and you don't have to worry about your guys, no waste of time setting up ladders and moving ladders. Time saver + Money saver = More Profit just my opinion, thats what works for me.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

This post reminds me of a commercial from several years ago. I forget what industry the commercial was about. It shows a guy on a contruction site falling off from some steel beams or something. By the time he hits the ground, he is enveloped in a soccer ball like protection suit. A body air bag like thing. 
Even if I had that contraption, with my luck, I would bounce into something head first or land on my head.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

AztecPainting said:


> Hmmm... I did set up 40' ladders in Whistler, but it wasn't my choice, I was working for somebody else, I don't wanna be a fool but I think my generation of painters use Boom Lifts instead of risk our lives, the taller ladder I own is 24' that's all I need, higher than that I don't use ladders, Boom Lift or some kind of Man Lift come handy this days. You would think that is more expensive but in the long run it's cheaper (The rentals deliver it to you and pick it up anywhere you want included on the price) and you don't have to worry about your guys, no waste of time setting up ladders and moving ladders. Time saver + Money saver = More Profit just my opinion, thats what works for me.


There are some places, which include interiors, where you just can't get a lift into. That's why, short of renting or building scaffolding, the extension ladder has it's place.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I never realized a 40' ladder caused so many problems. :whistling2: .


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I never realized a 40' ladder caused so many problems. :whistling2: .


Me either. I mean they are a paint to set up by yourself and best if you got two guys to do it but still it has been a necessary evil in the past for me to own one.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Me either. I mean they are a paint to set up by yourself and best if you got two guys to do it but still it has been a necessary evil in the past for me to own one.


It must be a regional thing because I could not do a res exterior without one. I would rather break out the 40 than over reach on a 32 or a 36 any day. I have 5 40's with one broken down for roof pic's. I have to get a 60' for one of the jobs we are on now. One side of the building is 10 feet from a retaining wall and the only way to set up safely to get the trim on the gable is to set up below the wall. I'm not too excited about dumping $12-1500 for a new one but I refuse to buy used ladders. 

Heights are part of the job. It's just a matter of setting up safely.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

It's because your so strong Chris, and you guy's have so many of those three story homes back there.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

What is the biggest step ladder you guys have?

I have a 14' and a 16' that both get used almost weekly.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> It's because your so strong Chris, and you guy's have so many of those three story homes back there.


:thumbup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I have a f/glass 12' er but I don't use it much.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> What is the biggest step ladder you guys have?
> 
> I have a 14' and a 16' that both get used almost weekly.


10' I used to have a 12' but it wandered off a job once. I mostly use my 6' and my 8' though. 
I use my 16' and my 24' extensions a lot inside. Both of those have the leg levelers on them.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> It must be a regional thing because I could not do a res exterior without one.


I used to use my 40' a lot but there has always been a lot of brick homes here and then the vinyl boom hit eliminating some use for it.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

The leg leveler ladders are great. I have a 16 and a 24 but they dont seem to make any others.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

They make a 28'. Just bought one at S/W's proshow.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

All my ladders have levelers. thats the first thing I do when I buy a new one.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> They make a 28'. Just bought one at S/W's proshow.


What did you get that for, the 4th of july?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> What did you get that for, the 4th of july?


Actually need it now. Went to pick it up Wednesday, and it was missing one of the pins/lock. On a job right now and have 2-24', 1-32', 1-40', 1-28' (two when I get the new one) plus a 20' and several stepladders. 

Must be dense, don't get the 4th of July shot. :blink:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I agree, Chris, a 40 is just one of many absolutely necessary tools.

I can understand the lift idea. The total access to everything, the time saved, etc. But still, nothin beats ladders and planks for a crew on the side of of an building.

And I still wish I had a picture of the eight foot section we tied to the top of the 40. But don't worry, this was pre-OSHA so we was cool. :whistling2:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

lifts can damage ALOT of things, gas/water/septic lines.. you better know where all these are before you go out and paint using one.. I am serious.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

CApainter said:


> There are some places, which include interiors, where you just can't get a lift into. That's why, short of renting or building scaffolding, the extension ladder has it's place.


Yeah you are right, there are some places where you can't have lifts etc, I've been lucky enough to take on jobs that I can use lifts and busy enough to turn down jobs that require too much ladder work, but yeah, if I ever need of a bigger ladder I can just rent it for the days I need it, put two guys on it and forget about it right when we're done, safety first for my guys and myself, there is nothing to prove but avoid an injury.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

nEighter said:


> lifts can damage ALOT of things, gas/water/septic lines.. you better know where all these are before you go out and paint using one.. I am serious.


Not to mention they are expensive, I would be in trouble on the beaches trying to use a lift on every house. I do have to rent one several times a year thou.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

In that case if the biz was good it might be worth the investment to just buy one. I couldn't even tell you what they go for.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

nEighter said:


> In that case if the biz was good it might be worth the investment to just buy one. I couldn't even tell you what they go for.


 Yea may be down the road, but moving the damn thing would require getting someone else with a big truck to do it or spending even more money.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I can't believe we have 5 pages on setting up a ladder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

A 10' stepper is the tallest I own, bit in most cases an eight is all that's needed. 

NEPS.US is right about the 40's being a regional thing, I think. I'll only use one on about one out of five exteriors, and even then it's usually due to grade issues, rather than the number of stories in the building. I have definitely been more prone to use a lift in recent years as well, when I consider that the ease of setup an maneuverability often make it a wash in terms of expense, and it's almost always safer.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> I can't believe we have 5 pages on setting up a ladder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bask in it.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

id never purchase a 32 or a 36

if you have a 28, the 40 cover everything in between.

seems crazy to purchase a 32 or a 36 to me.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

This one time I misjudged how high up I was and missed some rungs stepping down off of my ladder...thank goodness I was only on my 2' stepup...still startled me though.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

high fibre said:


> id never purchase a 32 or a 36
> 
> if you have a 28, the 40 cover everything in between.
> 
> seems crazy to purchase a 32 or a 36 to me.


Respectfully, I disagree. I had a 16, 24, 28, 32, 36, and a 40. As we have been reading here, the 40 is not the easiest to maneuver by a one person. The 32 and 36 were perfect fillers. The 40 did not need to go to every job. 

And another great thing about the 32 & 36 is that we would split the 40 for staging and still have the other two available .


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I prefer a 39'


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> This one time I misjudged how high up I was and missed some rungs stepping down off of my ladder...thank goodness I was only on my 2' stepup...still startled me though.


I sometimes think the 2' step ladder is the most dangerous to use! I've been working on one, got turned around and steped off the wrong side plenty of times. Half of them have the support bar on the "non step" side bent down all to hell.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

40' in use yesterday.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> 40' in use yesterday.


Looks like a job for a 32. :jester:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Looks like a job for a 32. :jester:


Ahhhh, but he just finished the flag pole at the top of the chiminey! :whistling2:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Looks like a job for a 32. :jester:


Shrubs and flowers in front of the ladder. It is out away from the wall 8-10 feet. (and the grade slopes away from the house.)

That end is the only place we need the 40.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ahhhh, but he just finished the flag pole at the top of the chiminey! :whistling2:


The chimney does get painted. May have to use a brush extender and a pole.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> The chimney does get painted. May have to use a brush extender and a pole.


From the looks of it in the picture (hard to tell) , you can extend the ladder another 3-4 rungs. I would think that should get you to the top without needing a brush clip and a pole.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> From the looks of it in the picture (hard to tell) , you can extend the ladder another 3-4 rungs. I would think that should get you to the top without needing a brush clip and a pole.


Your right. It should make it. Don't like guys stretching when up that high.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Your right. It should make it. Don't like guys stretching when up that high.


Agreed. If you had to, it could be done with a pole & clip. But thats no place for stretching.....

Nice looking job by the way.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Looks like a high end ( expensive) gale end to paint to me.....if you could get me up there. Talking about placing the ladder against that chimney, if you don't use a brush and extenter? 

How did you paint the midway point of that facia above the lower gable?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Your right. It should make it. Don't like guys stretching when up that high.


 That is the first thing I do with a new guy. I can usually stretch them a few inches makes a big difference having a taller painter.:jester:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> That is the first thing I do with a new guy. I can usually stretch them a few inches makes a big difference having a taller painter.:jester:


I'm 6'3''. Guess who cuts in the ceilings? :whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> I can't believe we have 5 pages on setting up a ladder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Have we covered the benefits of putting a 40' on window glass yet?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Have we covered the benefits of putting a 40' on window glass yet?


Maybee we should revisit that............ :whistling2:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm 6'3''. Guess who cuts in the ceilings? :whistling2:


 I am 6'4" so I know what you mean. When I was younger and broke I walked on to a job site and the foreman said they weren't hiring. I grabbed the brush from one of the guys cutting in an 8' ceiling and went to town standing on the floor. 

He laughed and said alright let me call the boss.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

boman47k said:


> Looks like a high end ( expensive) gale end to paint to me.....if you could get me up there. Talking about placing the ladder against that chimney, if you don't use a brush and extenter?
> 
> How did you paint the midway point of that facia above the lower gable?


Have not painted it yet. The trim and all high stuff will get painted first. There is room near the house for a step ladder, it's just the one area where we normally put the foot of the ladder has a couple of plants in the way. 

The house looks better from a distance. (When done it will look good up close.)


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice project, bikerboy.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Shrubs and flowers in front of the ladder. It is out away from the wall 8-10 feet. (and the grade slopes away from the house.)
> 
> That end is the only place we need the 40.


I was just poking you with my smart ass stick. Looks like a nice project BB.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

No doubt a nice project. 
Situations like the area I was talking about ( see where the ridge intersects the trim/ barge rafter, facia, whatever) are why I do not care much for exterior.

That height does not really look that bad. Well, not *all that* bad. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> 40' in use yesterday.


DAMN, that person looks right at home on that.

Sh!t, makes me miss that part of the business. I think I'm getting a little Spring Ladder Fever.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, speaking of tall ladders...........

How many of you while driving down the highway see a sight like this (us Boston Bros know this place)










and have a severe itching to climb one ?

This is one promise to myself I never kept. I would not be able to now. Physically or mentally. But back in the day .....................


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I have decided to paint the rung that is eye level to the ground red so I don't miss a rung like what wise described earlier.. that has happened a time or two and almost came off 8 or 9' up when I was working on a 60'er some 6yrs ago


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

nEighter said:


> I have decided to paint the rung that is eye level to the ground red so I don't miss a rung like what wise described earlier.. that has happened a time or two and almost came off 8 or 9' up when I was working on a 60'er some 6yrs ago


That wouldn't work for me. I don't normaly look down when coming down a ladder. Just feel with my foot. 

Now if something ain't there......I'm looking.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> I am 6'4" so I know what you mean. When I was younger and broke I walked on to a job site and the foreman said they weren't hiring. I grabbed the brush from one of the guys cutting in an 8' ceiling and went to town standing on the floor.
> 
> He laughed and said alright let me call the boss.


Had a guy work for me for a couple of years who was a little over 6'8", and some long arms too. Still miss the guy....


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

daArch said:


> OK, speaking of tall ladders...........
> 
> How many of you while driving down the highway see a sight like this (us Boston Bros know this place)
> 
> ...


I doubt I would feel a severe itching, maybe a severe puckering!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> That wouldn't work for me. I don't normaly look down when coming down a ladder. Just feel with my foot.
> 
> Now if something ain't there......I'm looking.


Right. That is why you paint the run that is right about where your last step would be.. you looking straight out will see it. I have levelers for my ladders, not those warner levelers.. the pad type. They extend a full rung up. So the painted rung will just serve as a "okay now look out you are there.." type deal.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Can see how that would work.....HHmmmmm...Might try that. If nothing else, it would help employees.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

When there are no more rungs, you are safely on the ground.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> When there are no more rungs, you are safely on the ground.


Or you have climbed up too far.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Or you have climbed up too far.


Good point. In our ladder training, we emphasize falling up.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm so stupid that when I am climbing down and go from the double rungs to a single rung, I practically lose it. 

Q: Where should your hands be when you ascend or descend a ladder? On the side rails or the rungs? (This not a question of opinion but one of safety)


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I can lift a forty with one hand. sometimes I have one in each hand and alternate, lifting them. Usually they're both Camo but sometimes I go for the Steel reserve.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> When there are no more rungs, you are safely on the ground.


:laughing: not always man. Like I said I have levelers and if ANY of you guys are like me you are thinking about 300 different things and any type of que or visual that can help with safety is worth it for me. But since you guys fall up there isn't any need for that :thumbup: So you tie yourself off the the ground and just fall up to paint the peaks??


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Metro M & L said:


> I can lift a forty with one hand. sometimes I have one in each hand and alternate, lifting them. Usually they're both Camo but sometimes I go for the Steel reserve.



For when you just gotta get rip snorting drunk...NOW!!

sidenote, the corner gas station has special ordered 24oz. Sierra Nevada pale ales for the Wiseone!! 

oh happy day!!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> I'm so stupid that when I am climbing down and go from the double rungs to a single rung, I practically lose it.
> 
> Q: Where should your hands be when you ascend or descend a ladder? On the side rails or the rungs? (This not a question of opinion but one of safety)


Backside of the Rails. Hands never leave the ladder.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

This thread could use some pruning too mods...I recommend the KlawGooglesearch 1000 method...

lol.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

I tend to keep my hands on the rungs. Why rails?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Backside of the Rails. Hands never leave the ladder.


BINGO !


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

boman47k said:


> I tend to keep my hands on the rungs. Why rails?


Besides what NEPS said, rungs can have stuff on 'em and makes them slippery. In rock climbing and tree work we always learned to have three points solid, so if while your moving a hand or a foot and another slips, you have two points to hold yourself from death or injury. Same with ladders. If a foot slips, you want your hands constantly holding something solid and not slippery. 

Seriously, I curred some hard to train noobs by putting dog poo on the back of the rungs.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> Seriously, I curred some hard to train noobs by putting dog poo on the back of the rungs.


I believe this to be absolutely true.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OH DAMN, was that YOU ! Sorry man.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> OH DAMN, was that YOU ! Sorry man.


Yes. Summer after sophomore year. We all hated you. I went from there to union painting at Scott Paper. Union was much better! They put the poo in our workboots.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

I thought the slippery aspect might be the reason. I backspaced it out before I posted.
My concern is having something I can grip with my fist and not have a cut hand by maybe sliding down the edges of the rails. 

May take some pressure off my legs when doing a lot of climbing too.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

not sure why you'd cut your hands. 

Now there was a time when we would put the insteps of our feet on each rail and slide down. 

But we were trained professionals, don't do this at home, kiddies


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

daArch said:


> not sure why you'd cut your hands.
> 
> Now there was a time when we would put the insteps of our feet on each rail and slide down.
> 
> But we were trained professionals, don't do this at home, kiddies


 
I have seen my bro-in-law do that. He would zip down the ladder off a one story.

I have also seen him come down facing away from the rungs and step between the rung. Thought he broke something as he almost fell faceforward.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> 40' in use yesterday.


i woulda just used my 28 on that, fully extended and tippy toed.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

there is something to be said for being at the height you need to work at and being comfortable.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

nEighter said:


> there is something to be said for being at the height you need to work at and being comfortable.


yeah that might be, but for me, the less comfy I am up there, the faster I'll get down to more acceptable heights.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

daArch said:


> *not sure why you'd cut your hands*.
> 
> Now there was a time when we would put the insteps of our feet on each rail and slide down.
> 
> But we were trained professionals, don't do this at home, kiddies


 
Maybe I should have said burn from sliding because the rail edges are not that sharp, but if there is a nick on the ladder I will find it, if my grip starts to slide. That or catch my wedding band on something.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's my 40' at work this week. It's not quite extended all the way but close.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, nice job Andyman!

So at what height do you use fall protection, or does anyone?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> Wow, nice job Andyman!
> 
> So at what height do you use fall protection, or does anyone?


My understanding (someone correct me if I'm wrong) is that you don't need fall protection when working off a ladder. Not sure about the guy in the picture, as the ladder is on a roof......


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks RCP. We harness and use lifelines when we have to scale steep pitch roofs. We probably should use them for heights above 32' but with leveling legs and braces, we typically feel safe enough.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.osha.gov/Publications/osha3124.pdf


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.osha.gov/doc/jobsite/#Alternatives


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You going to make me read all that? 
Just tell me!:notworthy:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Andyman said:


> Here's my 40' at work this week. It's not quite extended all the way but close.




No safety harness, no additional person footing roof ladder, no drops and nice jeans.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> You going to make me read all that?
> Just tell me!:notworthy:


I do remember reading somewhere about having to have ties offs and safety harnesses for any work done over 8 feet. Impossible


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

The only question I have about this thread is: What's your favorite brush when you're painting off of a 40'?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I do remember reading somewhere about having to have ties offs and safety harnesses for any work done over 8 feet. Impossible


Yeah, just like gaurd rails in NC!:no:
I went to an OHSA Safety training over a year ago, all I remember is that ladder injuries were most common.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I thought that style of house looked familiar...work looks clean indeed.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> The only question I have about this thread is: What's your favorite brush when you're painting off of a 40'?


What is your favorite outfit to wear with your favorite brush while you're painting off of a 40"?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> The only question I have about this thread is: What's your favorite brush when you're painting off of a 40'?


When I work off of a 40, I like to paint both right and left handed to get maximum coverage out of each ladder move, so I carry a right and a left handed brush. My favorite right hander is the Purdy Pip, my favorite leftie is a Wooster I have had since '89, no longer in production, the name no longer is visible.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

RCP said:


> What is your favorite outfit to wear with your favorite brush while you're painting off of a 40"?


birthday suit with my business info painted across my backside...and my trusty bronson. Business is up 75%!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> No safety harness, no additional person footing roof ladder, no drops and nice jeans.


That's "tuck & roll" height! Any higher and you want to start thinking about safety :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> The only question I have about this thread is: What's your favorite brush when you're painting off of a 40'?


I do all my cutting in with a 1/2" I kick ass on the job site.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I got depressed reading that OSHA sheet. I musta broken 50% of them - at least. 

About the only one I have NOT broken was not using an extension ladder to load my snowmobile into the pickup


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a very good framer on one of my sites that has been fined by Osha three times in 6 months on another job. Fines OVER 40k.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I have a very good framer on one of my sites that has been fined by Osha three times in 6 months on another job. Fines OVER 40k.


that's a slow learner


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

what were the fines for?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Harnesses and hardhats.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> No safety harness, no additional person footing roof ladder, no drops and nice jeans.


 
The 16' ladder on the roof was very safe. It was level and sitting square just as if it was on the ground. Not scary at all. I was footing the ladder but since we had it sitting properly and it didn't even wiggle I got down. You can't see my drops, it is actually roofing paper stapled to the roof. And your right, nice jeans. I require nice clean cut clothing. Maybe it's because we are a clean cut company. I could care less about white pants. Never worn them, never will. I haven't lost any business because we wear nice jeans. Maybe it's becuase we are different, I like being different. We get a lot of business because we are different. :thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

It would be nice to have some sarcasm in this thread... think it lacks that


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

nEighter said:


> It would be nice to have some sarcasm in this thread... think it lacks that


I tried....


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Stapled to the roof?? Under the tabs, right?


----------

